# Test Base Recipe?



## Jdizzle (Dec 3, 2013)

Ok so i blindly got me some test base raws and Ive been reading endlessly and I cant find an answer... Im wanting to make TNE in oil. 
What is a recipe that is stable/painless and wont crash? And whats the largest batch i can make at a time? Im only read that its done at 1 gram at a time? also how do i calculate the percentages of solvents into ml? sorry Im a noob. Thanks guys!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 3, 2013)

1 g at a time? No thats incorrect broadvice.  Need  guilacol to the standard mix "if" base is good for tne.  
What and how are  you filtering with etc..? Thks


----------



## Jdizzle (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks for the response. I'll be using a bottle top .44 filter. I do t know how much oil I can filter with one if those but I'm trying to get the max allowable through it? How would I calculate guia and other solvents for lets say 250 ml batches at a time?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 4, 2013)

500 ml easy per cap if quality raw..if junk maybe 100 if lucky
15% guilacol
20% bb
3 % ba
25 gms for 250ml at 100mg/ml


----------



## Jdizzle (Dec 4, 2013)

100% gso ok?


----------



## sodzl (Dec 5, 2013)

Just out of curiosity.  What makes you buy a powder without any idea how to use it?


----------



## Jdizzle (Dec 5, 2013)

sodzl said:


> Just out of curiosity.  What makes you buy a powder without any idea how to use it?



Well to be honest I had the money to spend. And 2nd I assumed it was a basic recipe like test, deca, tren. As you can see, there's no set recipe for tne in oil. But thanks for asking.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 5, 2013)

Lol.. its cool.. gotta learn somewhere ..my highschool chem teacher taught me a while back..
Gso is fine , for me i like a pure mct oil as its viscosity is less cause i pin forearms and calves at site..
So are u set dizzle?..i suggest make it 75mg /ml just because small batch raws can vary in quality. Unless u know your source.


----------



## joshck (Dec 5, 2013)

Isnt that the same recipe to make test prop at  200mg/ml as well





Ironbuilt said:


> 500 ml easy per cap if quality raw..if junk maybe 100 if lucky
> 15% guilacol
> 20% bb
> 3 % ba
> 25 gms for 250ml at 100mg/ml


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 5, 2013)

I imagine so joshck..guilacol is like a fix all chem for stubborn raws.. ive never done it myself personally at 200 just because the proprionic ester bites me hard...someone try it let us know.


----------



## Jdizzle (Dec 5, 2013)

Yea I heard of the site growth for test susp/tne. How's that working? How's the pain from pinning forearms and calves? Thanks for all the help



Ironbuilt said:


> Lol.. its cool.. gotta learn somewhere ..my highschool chem teacher taught me a while back..
> Gso is fine , for me i like a pure mct oil as its viscosity is less cause i pin forearms and calves at site..
> So are u set dizzle?..i suggest make it 75mg /ml just because small batch raws can vary in quality. Unless u know your source.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 6, 2013)

Love foresarm pins  . Calves not too well..lol.. i gotta walk a lot during the day so i should say rarely i pin calve..welcome diz..ib


----------



## Jdizzle (Dec 7, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Love foresarm pins  . Calves not too well..lol.. i gotta walk a lot during the day so i should say rarely i pin calve..welcome diz..ib



Gotta try that out. Phil heath probably did that for his crazy lookin forearms.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 7, 2013)

More like fiberoushish gh useage for Heath but hes a genetic gifted individual mostly.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2013)

100mg/ml test base in oil solution
Raw
Ba 2-5%
Guaiacol 15-20%
Eo carrier.

This goes through an insulin pin.

Not sure if it will hold at 10% guaiacol, if anyone can give some info?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 9, 2013)

Dont cripple  the guy nuclear..5%ba. .. holy Joseph..
Do you know Watson pharmacy cyp 200 is 0.9% ba..   theres a reason whether anyone wants to believe it..

Also high risk for pure EO allergy.. to test if allergic ,pin 1iu pure EO before you make 500ml of something u cant use.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 17, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Dont cripple  the guy nuclear..5%ba. .. holy Joseph..
> Do you know Watson pharmacy cyp 200 is 0.9% ba..   theres a reason whether anyone wants to believe it..
> 
> Also high risk for pure EO allergy.. to test if allergic ,pin 1iu pure EO before you make 500ml of something u cant use.




Yeh I read pharma use 0.9% and there's also a study that shows anything above 1.2% doesn't have anymore anti-bacterial effect, so above 1.2% is used as a solvent. I normally use 1.2-2% ba.


----------



## Jdizzle (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks for the response guys. Any special recipe for NPP?:banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2014)

God damn it! Just made test base 100mg/m
Ba 3%
Bb 20%
Guaiacol 15-18%
Eo carrier.

1day later crystals! Going to filter 1ml guaiacol into each vial which is another 10% per vial should hold it hopefully making it 90mg/ml.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> God damn it! Just made test base 100mg/m
> Ba 3%
> Bb 20%
> Guaiacol 20%
> ...



LOL. Picture?  EO makes it too thin.. shoulda used gso. :action-smiley-033:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> LOL. Picture?  EO makes it too thin.. shoulda used gso. :action-smiley-033:




Yeh I was debating using oil or not, next time I definatly will be, also think I will drop bb to 10% and fill the other 10% with more guaiacol!

I'm out atm will take a pic later, its like ice dots at the bottom of the vial


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2014)

I realy don't want to have to pour out all the vials to re-brew if I can help it. Do you think another 1ml guaiacol will save it? There 10ml vials but there's room for more as there tallish vials, I could squeeze another ml in them...

Iv not made test base yet without it crashing, its a cnut! Lol


----------



## Trump40 (Mar 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I realy don't want to have to pour out all the vials to re-brew if I can help it. Do you think another 1ml guaiacol will save it? There 10ml vials but there's room for more as there tallish vials, I could squeeze another ml in them...
> 
> Iv not made test base yet without it crashing, its a cnut! Lol



Personally though...
WHY NOT MAKE IT concentrated enough that it crashes...
stop adding all the extra solvents and just heat it up before every shot...use a hot plate. 

I'm trying to make 200mg/ml too though of base.  Best i got with only GSO and BB was 80mg and it crashes every night.  But painfree.  I heat my shit up everytime anyways so who cares.

its funny to me that people always discount the $ on the shit that crashes but hey, at least you know theres something in there...

20% Guaiacol
22% BB
2% BA
leaves 56% carrier oil...
MCT, EO, GSO...

I guess you could go 25% guaiacol...its not gonna be painful.  25% BB?  
If i can cram 200mg in that will hold for at least one hour at room temperature so i can filter it....fuck yes!   Dont give a shit if it crashes.

Once its in the bottle, its in.  Would love to be able to do .5cc in each forearm or bicep preWO and get 200mg...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2014)

Because I'd rather have a stable solution lol.

Ib would you say castor oil would be better than gso for this or will gso suffice next time round?

Thanks


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 5, 2014)

Most so called 100mg tne is not 100mg/ml due to the issue u are having nuke. Its more around the 80mg area.  I know no one likes to get do crashed gear as it looks like its not safe but I , like 808 know its actually good and to reheat and go..you dont wana use castor oil or u will be using a 21g pin to inject as they do for Nebido.Gso is fine and 80mg is fine  as there is a fine line in chemistry to where compoinds seperate..possibly 30% bb and 15% guialacol would work..


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Most so called 100mg tne is not 100mg/ml due to the issue u are having nuke. Its more around the 80mg area.  I know no one likes to get do crashed gear as it looks like its not safe but I , like 808 know its actually good and to reheat and go..you dont wana use castor oil or u will be using a 21g pin to inject as they do for Nebido.Gso is fine and 80mg is fine  as there is a fine line in chemistry to where compoinds seperate..possibly 30% bb and 15% guialacol would work..




Ok tthanks for that mate


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2014)

Will let yous know if this extra 1ml guaiacol per 10ml vial saves the day for this lot. If not them I'm leaving it till I can be bothered to fix it lol.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 5, 2014)

Guialacol phermone is popular I hear.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Guialacol phermone is popular I hear.




Atm the guaiacol is at 15% so 1ml more will push it to around 23-25% at 90mg/ml per 11ml.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

I think its a success! No crashing this morning also I only adjusted a few just incase it didn't work and there all fine, also some of the others that had crashed arnt as bad this morning so I'm guessing there around there limit for the cold temperature atm, I think if it was summer temps then they would probably hold fine. I'm still going to adjust the rest so the don't crash again then next time use gso not eo. But it seems to me these are holding at a cold temp with:

Ba 3%
Bb 20%
Guaiacol 25%
Eo carrier

Temp at night is about 4-7C atm


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 6, 2014)

Yeah guilacol will melt anything ..lol. did u pin some yet?    Pin a bicep..let me know.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Yeah guilacol will melt anything ..lol. did u pin some yet?    Pin a bicep..let me know.




No iv not pinned it yet. Pin a bicep? Are you hoping it makes me suffer?? Haha


----------

